# July Pool Party



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

50 guests, outdoor, end of July.....

Aps, dinner buffet, interesting food....suggestions?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Grill some fish kebabs?

I know.  Not very interesting.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Suckling pig  (boned and stuffed) on a spit    . apple, almond and pork stuffing    yum yum


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Mu Shu Pork W/ Mandarin Pancakes, Mini crab cakes W/ lemon Dill Aioli, fried stuffed zucchini blossoms

 Cedar plank Baked King Salmon, Korean Kalbi Ribs, with an array of fresh sauteed vegetables, rice dish and salads.


----------



## thegardenguru (Dec 4, 2009)

Apps:  grilled spicy drumettes

           insalata Caprese skewers

           chicken satay

           grilled eggplant babganoush

           grilled potato wedges with three sauces

           grilled prosciutto-wrapped asparagus

Salad:  grilled shrimp and mango salad

           bbq-roasted potato salad

           Asian-style coleslaw

           hot asparagus and tomato salad

Meat:   lamb tandoori skewers

           clam bake (east coast or west coast style)

           char siu (Chinese bbq pork/skewered)

           grill-smoked salmon

           panceta-wrapped shrimp          

Veggies: grilled and cold-marinated veggie platter

              baked beans with apricots

              grilled portobellos

              grill-finished artichokes

              grilled Vidalias

Desserts:  grilled figs and peaches with mascarpone-marsala sauce

                fruit kebabs with lime-and-ginger yogurt

Joe


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks guys.....now another twist "local" food, Midwest.....

end of July you can expect:

tomatoes, all kinds of squash, melons, peaches, apricots maybe, figs, eggplant, potatoes (fingerlings too, lots of herbage, pork, lamb, chicken, beef is outrageous, trout, cukes, summer apples, peppers, green beans, cabbages..., sprouts (radish, sunflower, etc), eggs, chevres...aged and fresh...including blue, plums, onions including torpedo, maybe celery...bet I'm leaving many things out but you get the jist.


----------

